# Cannot find this model ANYWHERE



## Bstal98 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a Murray made Noma snowblower, model G2450000. This unit has 2 cables that serve to engage the auger. One cable goes from the handle to a metal pin at the bottom rear right side of the unit....this cable is fine. The cable I need starts at the metal pin, goes in the underside of the machine, crosses under the transmission, comes up and out of the machine and across the top to connect to the pulley and engage the auger. I cannot find a proper manual or parts list for this machine anywhere, an I've ordered cables, but they're all too short. I think the one I need will be 30+ inches. It is branded Noma, but has Murray as the manufacturer on the plate with model and serial numbers. Can anyone help me? I'd prefer to buy a cable and do it rather than pay hundreds for someone else to.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

341024 auger cable may work


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Murray Cables*

I had this file from a Snowblower I sold at some point.

I have a pic of the unit, but file will not up load. The traction cable is listed as part number 1580 32.19" long
An updated part number is probably 1580MA , as a Briggs number.

This is the website I used to get the parts breakdown:

https://partsandservice.com/



GLuck, Jay


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

https://www.discountonlineparts.com/snowblower/?b=Noma


----------



## jhorwitz (Nov 12, 2010)

*G2450-000*



Bstal98 said:


> I have a Murray made Noma snowblower, model G2450000. This unit has 2 cables that serve to engage the auger. . . The cable I need starts at the metal pin, goes in the underside of the machine, crosses under the transmission, comes up and out of the machine and across the top to connect to the pulley and engage the auger.
> 
> I cannot find a proper manual or parts list for this machine anywhere. . .


Go to the following link and request they post the pages you need:

https://partsandservice.com/html/Murray/st/stg2450-000.html​
They have a total of 12 pages for your model that are available, but not yet online. I believe that the third one in the list is most likely to be the correct one: If so, it is described as "340578-853" which is, typically, the first or nearly the first part number listed on the page. The title to the page you want is probably "Frame Components Assembly" and the cable you need is probably listed as "Cable, Auger" and is probably Item 108.

For my G2914-010 (your machine's big brother!), the part number is 3410240 (mentioned in a previous reply in this thread) but, since my machine is larger (29", 10 HP), I don't know whether it would be the part you need. "My" part is readily available from many sources as Briggs & Stratton part #3410240MA for around or a bit under $20. (I know this because I am waiting for one to get here, hopefully on Monday, so we can fix my machine!:smile2

I hope the above is useful for your machine.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Maybe besides the model number you could describe this Unit a bit.


How many HP? 5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13???????
How big is it??? 22, 24, 26, 28 30,32,33,34 inch bucket/auger housing???

This model comes up with close numbers:

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...=modelSearch&q=D2450-000&searchTerm=D2450-000


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/manufacturer/noma/snow-blower-parts


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.milfordpower.com/Murray-Noma-Craftsman-Cables-s/1879.htm


----------



## jhorwitz (Nov 12, 2010)

It's a 24-inch wide two stage and 5 HP. It's the "baby" of four "kids in the family" of which mine is the largest. 

The basic model number starts with the width (in inches) and the next digit represents the horsepower. Not sure about the 4th digit--it might specify manual start or electric start, but I am not sure about that. Three additional digits (which may be with a hyphen in front or not--I've seen it both ways) probably represent minor model options, changes, or updates. I think the "G" prefix may indicate a significant change in the models (like model years on a car, perhaps) as I have seen listings for other prefixes ("F" I think and, possibly others).

The four models in the group below all share the same Operator's Manual but they don't all share the same Parts Manual (my Parts manual only covers my exact model). My manuals are both dated June 1996 and I bought the machine in (I think) October of that year.

G2450, 24 inch, 5 HP; 
G2454, 24 inch, 5 HP; 
G2784, 27 inch, 8 HP; and 
G2914, 29 inch, 10 HP


----------



## murray1575 (Jul 23, 2019)

I just bought the same machine from a neighbor at a garage sale. While the engine runs it needs some carburetor work which I already have parts for. It also has a flat tire which will not hold air. I located a used replacement wheel which I should receive in a few days. I looked through this thread and found that the D2450-010 mentioned is probably the same machine except for the year of manufacture. I suspect that most of the parts will be the same. I look forward to getting this machine working well to replace the 40 year old Toro 421 which I am currently using.


----------



## murray1575 (Jul 23, 2019)

I found that the parts list for the G2454-000 on PartsAndService.com Online Repair Parts Lookup and Ordering seems to be identical to my machine. I have an issue with the auger drive where the pulley doesn't quite run true and when you stop the auger by releasing the lever something scrapes the pulley. In my opinion Murray messed up by putting the idler pulley for the auger drive on the auger housing it makes splitting the machine more time consuming. I think that the impeller shaft is slightly bent. However I can't get the pulley off the shaft to examine the surrounding components because it seems to be rusted in place. I am trying to get it free by using PB blaster every day but so far after 4 days still no results even using a small pry bar. Also if I need a new impeller assembly the cost of a new one is about $250 and Ebay is not too encouraging either. I have looked at donyboy73's videos on YouTube and will try using a puller if I still can't remove it. If anyone has some insight into a used impeller assembly which is reasonably priced I would appreciate it.


----------

